# Foolproof recession indicator is glowing red



## iamwhatiseem

Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red

  What will be the fix this time?
Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.

  That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.

  Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?


----------



## debbiedowner

iamwhatiseem said:


> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?



Might as well he's already bailing the farmer's out.


----------



## KissMy

Buy Gold!!!


----------



## JGalt

KissMy said:


> Buy Gold!!!




If the shit ever does the fan, my little round-nosed 170-grain pieces of cast lead/tin will be worth more than all the gold in the world.

The Amish will trade me many chickens, goats, and wives for them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

We obviously have problems in our economy.
Trump has done nothing.
Obama did nothing.
Bush did nothing.

How can we expect anything to get better?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

iamwhatiseem said:


> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?



*Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *

What are you talking about?
If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.


----------



## JGalt

Toddsterpatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
Click to expand...


Only partially correct. By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, earning a measly $15.3 billion profit or an annualized rate of return of 0.6%. When you adjust that for inflation, what you have in effect, is a loss.

Then there was the fraud. Some financial institutes were accused of not using the loaned dollars for its intended reason. Others further abused investors after the TARP legislation was passed by telling investors their money was invested in the federal TARP financial bailout program and other securities that did not exist.

In a 2011 quarterly report to Congress, it was reported that there were more than 150 ongoing criminal and civil investigations. There had already been the criminal convictions of 28 defendants (19 had already been sentenced to prison), and civil cases naming 37 individuals and 18 corporate/legal entities as defendants. It had recovered $151 million, and prevented $553 million going to Colonial Bank, which failed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JGalt said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only partially correct. By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, earning a measly $15.3 billion profit or an annualized rate of return of 0.6%. When you adjust that for inflation, what you have in effect, is a loss.
> 
> Then there was the fraud. Some financial institutes were accused of not using the loaned dollars for its intended reason. Others further abused investors after the TARP legislation was passed by telling investors their money was invested in the federal TARP financial bailout program and other securities that did not exist.
> 
> In a 2011 quarterly report to Congress, it was reported that there were more than 150 ongoing criminal and civil investigations. There had already been the criminal convictions of 28 defendants (19 had already been sentenced to prison), and civil cases naming 37 individuals and 18 corporate/legal entities as defendants. It had recovered $151 million, and prevented $553 million going to Colonial Bank, which failed.
Click to expand...


* By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, *

Are you counting in the $426.4 billion the mortgage handouts?
Or the auto bailout?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JGalt said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only partially correct. By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, earning a measly $15.3 billion profit or an annualized rate of return of 0.6%. When you adjust that for inflation, what you have in effect, is a loss.
> 
> Then there was the fraud. Some financial institutes were accused of not using the loaned dollars for its intended reason. Others further abused investors after the TARP legislation was passed by telling investors their money was invested in the federal TARP financial bailout program and other securities that did not exist.
> 
> In a 2011 quarterly report to Congress, it was reported that there were more than 150 ongoing criminal and civil investigations. There had already been the criminal convictions of 28 defendants (19 had already been sentenced to prison), and civil cases naming 37 individuals and 18 corporate/legal entities as defendants. It had recovered $151 million, and prevented $553 million going to Colonial Bank, which failed.
Click to expand...


*Then there was the fraud. Some financial institutes were accused of not using the loaned dollars for its intended reason.*

Capital. TARP was to rebuild the capital of the banks. Fraud? That's funny!!!

*Others further abused investors after the TARP legislation was passed by telling investors their money was invested in the federal TARP financial bailout program and other securities that did not exist.*

Never heard that. Got a link?

*In a 2011 quarterly report to Congress, it was reported that there were more than 150 ongoing criminal and civil investigations*

Good. Put the crooks in jail.


----------



## JGalt

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only partially correct. By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, earning a measly $15.3 billion profit or an annualized rate of return of 0.6%. When you adjust that for inflation, what you have in effect, is a loss.
> 
> Then there was the fraud. Some financial institutes were accused of not using the loaned dollars for its intended reason. Others further abused investors after the TARP legislation was passed by telling investors their money was invested in the federal TARP financial bailout program and other securities that did not exist.
> 
> In a 2011 quarterly report to Congress, it was reported that there were more than 150 ongoing criminal and civil investigations. There had already been the criminal convictions of 28 defendants (19 had already been sentenced to prison), and civil cases naming 37 individuals and 18 corporate/legal entities as defendants. It had recovered $151 million, and prevented $553 million going to Colonial Bank, which failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, *
> 
> Are you counting in the $426.4 billion the mortgage handouts?
> Or the auto bailout?
Click to expand...


TARP. The mortgage bailout was HARP, and the GM bailout was a different program.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JGalt said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only partially correct. By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, earning a measly $15.3 billion profit or an annualized rate of return of 0.6%. When you adjust that for inflation, what you have in effect, is a loss.
> 
> Then there was the fraud. Some financial institutes were accused of not using the loaned dollars for its intended reason. Others further abused investors after the TARP legislation was passed by telling investors their money was invested in the federal TARP financial bailout program and other securities that did not exist.
> 
> In a 2011 quarterly report to Congress, it was reported that there were more than 150 ongoing criminal and civil investigations. There had already been the criminal convictions of 28 defendants (19 had already been sentenced to prison), and civil cases naming 37 individuals and 18 corporate/legal entities as defendants. It had recovered $151 million, and prevented $553 million going to Colonial Bank, which failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, *
> 
> Are you counting in the $426.4 billion the mortgage handouts?
> Or the auto bailout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TARP. The mortgage bailout was HARP, and the GM bailout was a different program.
Click to expand...


Yes, the bank portion of TARP was hugely profitable.


----------



## JGalt

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only partially correct. By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, earning a measly $15.3 billion profit or an annualized rate of return of 0.6%. When you adjust that for inflation, what you have in effect, is a loss.
> 
> Then there was the fraud. Some financial institutes were accused of not using the loaned dollars for its intended reason. Others further abused investors after the TARP legislation was passed by telling investors their money was invested in the federal TARP financial bailout program and other securities that did not exist.
> 
> In a 2011 quarterly report to Congress, it was reported that there were more than 150 ongoing criminal and civil investigations. There had already been the criminal convictions of 28 defendants (19 had already been sentenced to prison), and civil cases naming 37 individuals and 18 corporate/legal entities as defendants. It had recovered $151 million, and prevented $553 million going to Colonial Bank, which failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, *
> 
> Are you counting in the $426.4 billion the mortgage handouts?
> Or the auto bailout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TARP. The mortgage bailout was HARP, and the GM bailout was a different program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the bank portion of TARP was hugely profitable.
Click to expand...


The problem was, it was hugely profitable for those who were politically-connected to Obama and the Democrat Party. There was significant trading among the "connected", thirty days in advance of the announcement the TARP bailout. Stanford University did an entire study on it...

Political Connections and the Informativeness of Insider Trades


----------



## KissMy

iamwhatiseem said:


> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?


That just means there will be a recession in 18 months if the Fed does not act, but it already has acted. Also the recession should not be as bad as the last disaster, because there is no sub-prime housing bubble. However Gold will continue to rise due to this & exploding deficit. Gold will make a new high!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JGalt said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only partially correct. By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, earning a measly $15.3 billion profit or an annualized rate of return of 0.6%. When you adjust that for inflation, what you have in effect, is a loss.
> 
> Then there was the fraud. Some financial institutes were accused of not using the loaned dollars for its intended reason. Others further abused investors after the TARP legislation was passed by telling investors their money was invested in the federal TARP financial bailout program and other securities that did not exist.
> 
> In a 2011 quarterly report to Congress, it was reported that there were more than 150 ongoing criminal and civil investigations. There had already been the criminal convictions of 28 defendants (19 had already been sentenced to prison), and civil cases naming 37 individuals and 18 corporate/legal entities as defendants. It had recovered $151 million, and prevented $553 million going to Colonial Bank, which failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, *
> 
> Are you counting in the $426.4 billion the mortgage handouts?
> Or the auto bailout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TARP. The mortgage bailout was HARP, and the GM bailout was a different program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the bank portion of TARP was hugely profitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem was, it was hugely profitable for those who were politically-connected to Obama and the Democrat Party. There was significant trading among the "connected", thirty days in advance of the announcement the TARP bailout. Stanford University did an entire study on it...
> 
> Political Connections and the Informativeness of Insider Trades
Click to expand...


*The problem was, it was hugely profitable for those who were politically-connected to Obama and the Democrat Party. *

I'm talking about bank TARP, not the "stimulus".

*There was significant trading among the "connected", thirty days in advance of the announcement the TARP bailout. *

Insiders were buying while the market was tanking? And that's only possible with inside information?


----------



## Shrimpbox

The problem with the recession indicator is that, as Glenn Beck pointed out, is that the same inversion has also happened before where no recession followed it. They don’t tell you that.


----------



## Mac1958

Ah, Fox Business.  That would explain the irresponsible hyperbole.

No, an inverted Yield Curve is not a "foolproof recession indicator".

The curve has indeed inverted before each of the last seven recessions, but it has also inverted without a recession following.

It's an interesting and useful data point, that's it.  There are many.
.


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik

Here's an interesting take on the yield curve inversion: 

The Perversion Of The Yield Curve Inversion

The point it makes is that the portion of U.S. bonds owned by central banks has grown to about 48%, so it is no longer a true indicator of market sentiment but is distorted by political needs of the central banks.


----------



## Mac1958

Recession watch


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Pavel Svinchnik said:


> Here's an interesting take on the yield curve inversion:
> 
> The Perversion Of The Yield Curve Inversion
> 
> The point it makes is that the portion of U.S. bonds owned by central banks has grown to about 48%, so it is no longer a true indicator of market sentiment but is distorted by political needs of the central banks.







I don't agree with their math.
Foreign banks (officially) hold $4.1 trillion.
The Fed holds about $2.1 trillion.
Debt held by the public is about $16.5 trillion.

Less than 38% owned by central banks.


----------



## The Banker

JGalt said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only partially correct. By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, earning a measly $15.3 billion profit or an annualized rate of return of 0.6%. When you adjust that for inflation, what you have in effect, is a loss.
> 
> Then there was the fraud. Some financial institutes were accused of not using the loaned dollars for its intended reason. Others further abused investors after the TARP legislation was passed by telling investors their money was invested in the federal TARP financial bailout program and other securities that did not exist.
> 
> In a 2011 quarterly report to Congress, it was reported that there were more than 150 ongoing criminal and civil investigations. There had already been the criminal convictions of 28 defendants (19 had already been sentenced to prison), and civil cases naming 37 individuals and 18 corporate/legal entities as defendants. It had recovered $151 million, and prevented $553 million going to Colonial Bank, which failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * By 2014, the US Treasury recovered funds totaling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion that was invested, *
> 
> Are you counting in the $426.4 billion the mortgage handouts?
> Or the auto bailout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TARP. The mortgage bailout was HARP, and the GM bailout was a different program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the bank portion of TARP was hugely profitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem was, it was hugely profitable for those who were politically-connected to Obama and the Democrat Party. There was significant trading among the "connected", thirty days in advance of the announcement the TARP bailout. Stanford University did an entire study on it...
> 
> Political Connections and the Informativeness of Insider Trades
Click to expand...

AHAHAHAH!!!

You dumb disgrace.

TARP was signed by Bush you retard.  You are an embarrassment.  You blame Obama for Bush's problems.  You are fake news and everything you say is suspect.  What a joke. Ty[ical idiot Trumper, you make up fake news and try to blame Obama for things Bush did...

Explain to us how people "connected to Obama" gained from Bush's TARP bill that was enacted before Obama was even elected!!!!  AHAHAHAAH!!!

Just another example of somebody too stupid to know what is going on on the world.


----------



## KissMy

Toddsterpatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
Click to expand...


Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!

Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!
> 
> Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.
Click to expand...


*Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*

No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.

*Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *

Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.

*Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *

Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value. 
Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.

*I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*

Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.


----------



## KissMy

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!
> 
> Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*
> 
> No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
> Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.
> 
> *Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *
> 
> Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> 
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> 
> *I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*
> 
> Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.
Click to expand...


No, I am not a Big Government Repubtard scumbag like you! Republicans ALWAYS grow government! Bush & Republicans insured all those subprime loans with unfunded mandate tax dollars! There has NEVER been a Republican president in history that didn't cause MASSIVE JOB KILLING RECESSIONS!!! However most Democrat presidents don't cause any recessions!

Bush created the Subprime Disaster. The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. Bush & the Repubtards pushed subprime loans to boost GDP so they could claim his tax cuts boosted the economy. Republicans controlled the entire government when Bush started that disaster!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!
> 
> Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*
> 
> No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
> Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.
> 
> *Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *
> 
> Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> 
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> 
> *I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*
> 
> Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a Big Government Repubtard scumbag like you! Republicans ALWAYS grow government! Bush & Republicans insured all those subprime loans with unfunded mandate tax dollars! There has NEVER been a Republican president in history that didn't cause MASSIVE JOB KILLING RECESSIONS!!! However most Democrat presidents don't cause any recessions!
> 
> Bush created the Subprime Disaster. The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. Bush & the Repubtards pushed subprime loans to boost GDP so they could claim his tax cuts boosted the economy. Republicans controlled the entire government when Bush started that disaster!
Click to expand...


*The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. *

Bush did force Fannie and Freddie to make 55% of their mortgage purchases sub-prime mortgages.

Much, much worse than Clinton's 50% mandate.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

debbiedowner said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well he's already bailing the farmer's out.
Click to expand...


  What a maroon.....
We've been bailing out farmers since I believe 1926 if I remember correctly.
    You going to blame Trump for whooping cough next?


----------



## KissMy

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!
> 
> Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*
> 
> No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
> Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.
> 
> *Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *
> 
> Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> 
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> 
> *I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*
> 
> Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a Big Government Repubtard scumbag like you! Republicans ALWAYS grow government! Bush & Republicans insured all those subprime loans with unfunded mandate tax dollars! There has NEVER been a Republican president in history that didn't cause MASSIVE JOB KILLING RECESSIONS!!! However most Democrat presidents don't cause any recessions!
> 
> Bush created the Subprime Disaster. The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. Bush & the Repubtards pushed subprime loans to boost GDP so they could claim his tax cuts boosted the economy. Republicans controlled the entire government when Bush started that disaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. *
> 
> Bush did force Fannie and Freddie to make 55% of their mortgage purchases sub-prime mortgages.
> 
> Much, much worse than Clinton's 50% mandate.
Click to expand...

Bush went around Fannie & Freddie who only did 2,5% as subprime by using other shadow banks to lend government backed loans! Bush increased subprime lending from Clinton's 2.5% to 14% on only a 3% reserve ratio. Anyone can see that 3% reserves can't cover 14% faulty loans. Your man Bush fleeced US taxpayers by backing this shit!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!
> 
> Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*
> 
> No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
> Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.
> 
> *Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *
> 
> Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> 
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> 
> *I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*
> 
> Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a Big Government Repubtard scumbag like you! Republicans ALWAYS grow government! Bush & Republicans insured all those subprime loans with unfunded mandate tax dollars! There has NEVER been a Republican president in history that didn't cause MASSIVE JOB KILLING RECESSIONS!!! However most Democrat presidents don't cause any recessions!
> 
> Bush created the Subprime Disaster. The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. Bush & the Repubtards pushed subprime loans to boost GDP so they could claim his tax cuts boosted the economy. Republicans controlled the entire government when Bush started that disaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. *
> 
> Bush did force Fannie and Freddie to make 55% of their mortgage purchases sub-prime mortgages.
> 
> Much, much worse than Clinton's 50% mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush went around Fannie & Freddie who only did 2,5% as subprime by using other shadow banks to lend government backed loans! Bush increased subprime lending from 2.5% to 14% on only a 3% reserve ratio. Anyone can see that 3% reserves can't cover 14% faulty loans. Bush fleeced US taxpayers by backing this shit!!!
Click to expand...


Bush used shadow banks?

Morning drinking? Dude!

Pushing subprime loans was a bad idea?
Don't tell Barney Frank.....or Bill Clinton.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!
> 
> Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*
> 
> No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
> Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.
> 
> *Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *
> 
> Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> 
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> 
> *I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*
> 
> Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a Big Government Repubtard scumbag like you! Republicans ALWAYS grow government! Bush & Republicans insured all those subprime loans with unfunded mandate tax dollars! There has NEVER been a Republican president in history that didn't cause MASSIVE JOB KILLING RECESSIONS!!! However most Democrat presidents don't cause any recessions!
> 
> Bush created the Subprime Disaster. The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. Bush & the Repubtards pushed subprime loans to boost GDP so they could claim his tax cuts boosted the economy. Republicans controlled the entire government when Bush started that disaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. *
> 
> Bush did force Fannie and Freddie to make 55% of their mortgage purchases sub-prime mortgages.
> 
> Much, much worse than Clinton's 50% mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush went around Fannie & Freddie who only did 2,5% as subprime by using other shadow banks to lend government backed loans! Bush increased subprime lending from Clinton's 2.5% to 14% on only a 3% reserve ratio. Anyone can see that 3% reserves can't cover 14% faulty loans. Your man Bush fleeced US taxpayers by backing this shit!!
Click to expand...


Dude... why do you keep saying Bush Bush Bush?
You act as if there was no Congress/Senate during his 8 years.
Bush wasn't that involved. He went along with what he was told to support.
Ever hear of Barney Frank? Never heard of him? Rubin a name that sounds familiar?
Larry Summers?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Seems we have at least some to go.


----------



## Picaro

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!
> 
> Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*
> 
> No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
> Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.
> 
> *Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *
> 
> Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> 
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> 
> *I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*
> 
> Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a Big Government Repubtard scumbag like you! Republicans ALWAYS grow government! Bush & Republicans insured all those subprime loans with unfunded mandate tax dollars! There has NEVER been a Republican president in history that didn't cause MASSIVE JOB KILLING RECESSIONS!!! However most Democrat presidents don't cause any recessions!
> 
> Bush created the Subprime Disaster. The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. Bush & the Repubtards pushed subprime loans to boost GDP so they could claim his tax cuts boosted the economy. Republicans controlled the entire government when Bush started that disaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. *
> 
> Bush did force Fannie and Freddie to make 55% of their mortgage purchases sub-prime mortgages.
> 
> Much, much worse than Clinton's 50% mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush went around Fannie & Freddie who only did 2,5% as subprime by using other shadow banks to lend government backed loans! Bush increased subprime lending from Clinton's 2.5% to 14% on only a 3% reserve ratio. Anyone can see that 3% reserves can't cover 14% faulty loans. Your man Bush fleeced US taxpayers by backing this shit!!
Click to expand...


Yep. And, nobody was forcing any bank to make sub-primes; most of the sub-primes were generated by by fraudsters filing falsified loan applications like CountryWide. Goldman Sachs invented the practice of burying this crap paper in bundles and then paying bond raters like S&P to write up bogus AAA ratings so they could sell the junk to state pension funds and other institutional investors. Nobody in government held a gun to these crooks' heads and made them commit frauds.


----------



## KissMy

iamwhatiseem said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!
> 
> Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*
> 
> No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
> Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.
> 
> *Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *
> 
> Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> 
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> 
> *I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*
> 
> Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not a Big Government Repubtard scumbag like you! Republicans ALWAYS grow government! Bush & Republicans insured all those subprime loans with unfunded mandate tax dollars! There has NEVER been a Republican president in history that didn't cause MASSIVE JOB KILLING RECESSIONS!!! However most Democrat presidents don't cause any recessions!
> 
> Bush created the Subprime Disaster. The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. Bush & the Repubtards pushed subprime loans to boost GDP so they could claim his tax cuts boosted the economy. Republicans controlled the entire government when Bush started that disaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. *
> 
> Bush did force Fannie and Freddie to make 55% of their mortgage purchases sub-prime mortgages.
> 
> Much, much worse than Clinton's 50% mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush went around Fannie & Freddie who only did 2,5% as subprime by using other shadow banks to lend government backed loans! Bush increased subprime lending from Clinton's 2.5% to 14% on only a 3% reserve ratio. Anyone can see that 3% reserves can't cover 14% faulty loans. Your man Bush fleeced US taxpayers by backing this shit!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude... why do you keep saying Bush Bush Bush?
> You act as if there was no Congress/Senate during his 8 years.
> Bush wasn't that involved. He went along with what he was told to support.
> Ever hear of Barney Frank? Never heard of him? Rubin a name that sounds familiar?
> Larry Summers?
Click to expand...


You are brainwashed by FAKE NEWS!

There is a MAJOR HUGE DIFFERENCE between Fannie & Freddie backing a few loans of vetted hard working people WITH DOWN PAYMENTS & JOBS who have short loan history and how REPUBLICANS & BUSH made DOWN PAYMENTS for irresponsible BUMS who couldn't even scrape together a small down payment to qualify for PMI insurance! Because they had NO JOBS. Income or Assets!, (NIJA Loans) One page LIAR LOAN application!

SB. 811 (108th): American Dream Downpayment Act 2003
All 9 cosponsors were REPUBLICANS
Sessions, Jefferson “Jeff” [R-AL]
Crapo, Michael [R-ID]
Brownback, Samuel “Sam” [R-KS]
Burns, Conrad [R-MT]
Hagel, Charles “Chuck” [R-NE]
Santorum, Richard “Rick” [R-PA]
Campbell, Ben [R-CO]
Enzi, Michael [R-WY]
Murkowski, Lisa [R-AK]

Passed by REPUBLICAN House & Senate, REPUBLICAN Majority Leaders Senate: Frist, William H. (R-TN) House: Tom DeLay (R-TX) unanimous consent & signed into law by REPUBLICAN President BUSH!!!


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!
> 
> Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*
> 
> No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
> Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.
> 
> *Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *
> 
> Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> 
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> 
> *I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*
> 
> Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.
Click to expand...



*Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
_
Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value. 
Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
_
Yes but you also have to consider the fact that the private industry lost even more than the government sector did on these mortgages.  Not that I am a fan of big government and programs, but everyone lost large amounts of cash on those mortgages.  Overall some of these things are a net positive, they just have their lumps too.

Also you have to consider that Bush greatly expanded the government and greatly increased government debt, and Trump has also increased the size of government and has produced mass amounts of debt.

Really all republican politicians support massively expanding the government (it just sounds cool to say you support small government, and GOP voters are easily manipulated).  Bush and Trump have done just that, the same way Obama did.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

KissMy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*
> 
> No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
> Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.
> 
> *Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *
> 
> Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> 
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> 
> *I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*
> 
> Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a Big Government Repubtard scumbag like you! Republicans ALWAYS grow government! Bush & Republicans insured all those subprime loans with unfunded mandate tax dollars! There has NEVER been a Republican president in history that didn't cause MASSIVE JOB KILLING RECESSIONS!!! However most Democrat presidents don't cause any recessions!
> 
> Bush created the Subprime Disaster. The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. Bush & the Repubtards pushed subprime loans to boost GDP so they could claim his tax cuts boosted the economy. Republicans controlled the entire government when Bush started that disaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. *
> 
> Bush did force Fannie and Freddie to make 55% of their mortgage purchases sub-prime mortgages.
> 
> Much, much worse than Clinton's 50% mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush went around Fannie & Freddie who only did 2,5% as subprime by using other shadow banks to lend government backed loans! Bush increased subprime lending from Clinton's 2.5% to 14% on only a 3% reserve ratio. Anyone can see that 3% reserves can't cover 14% faulty loans. Your man Bush fleeced US taxpayers by backing this shit!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude... why do you keep saying Bush Bush Bush?
> You act as if there was no Congress/Senate during his 8 years.
> Bush wasn't that involved. He went along with what he was told to support.
> Ever hear of Barney Frank? Never heard of him? Rubin a name that sounds familiar?
> Larry Summers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed by FAKE NEWS!
> 
> There is a MAJOR HUGE DIFFERENCE between Fannie & Freddie backing a few loans of vetted hard working people WITH DOWN PAYMENTS & JOBS who have short loan history and how REPUBLICANS & BUSH made DOWN PAYMENTS for irresponsible BUMS who couldn't even scrape together a small down payment to qualify for PMI insurance! Because they had NO JOBS. Income or Assets!, (NIJA Loans) One page LIAR LOAN application!
> 
> SB. 811 (108th): American Dream Downpayment Act 2003
> All 9 cosponsors were REPUBLICANS
> Sessions, Jefferson “Jeff” [R-AL]
> Crapo, Michael [R-ID]
> Brownback, Samuel “Sam” [R-KS]
> Burns, Conrad [R-MT]
> Hagel, Charles “Chuck” [R-NE]
> Santorum, Richard “Rick” [R-PA]
> Campbell, Ben [R-CO]
> Enzi, Michael [R-WY]
> Murkowski, Lisa [R-AK]
> 
> Passed by REPUBLICAN House & Senate, REPUBLICAN Majority Leaders Senate: Frist, William H. (R-TN) House: Tom DeLay (R-TX) unanimous consent & signed into law by REPUBLICAN President BUSH!!!
Click to expand...

  I am sorry guy, but you are white washing. You are wearing blinders and that is sadly an epidemic today on both sides.
If I cared to, I could sit here and play tit for tat with you all day showing how Democrats took part. And then you could bounce back showing how Republicans did it.
The truth is BOTH SIDES did it. 
  Quite frustrating for those of us who removed the blinders and abandoned the rock throwing contest between the two sides to see people, such as yourself, who are smart... but make yourself ignorant by only paying attention to what the other side does..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Banker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!
> 
> Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*
> 
> No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
> Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.
> 
> *Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *
> 
> Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> 
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> 
> *I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*
> 
> Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> _
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> _
> Yes but you also have to consider the fact that the private industry lost even more than the government sector did on these mortgages.  Not that I am a fan of big government and programs, but everyone lost large amounts of cash on those mortgages.  Overall some of these things are a net positive, they just have their lumps too.
> 
> Also you have to consider that Bush greatly expanded the government and greatly increased government debt, and Trump has also increased the size of government and has produced mass amounts of debt.
> 
> Really all republican politicians support massively expanding the government (it just sounds cool to say you support small government, and GOP voters are easily manipulated).  Bush and Trump have done just that, the same way Obama did.
Click to expand...


*Yes but you also have to consider the fact that the private industry lost even more than the government sector did on these mortgages.  *

That's on the private buyers. 
Bush and Clinton are the idiots that made sub-prime losses the responsibility of the Treasury, by forcing Fannie and Freddie to buy crap.

*Also you have to consider that Bush greatly expanded the government and greatly increased government debt*

Yup, Bush spent like a drunken sailor. Obama made Bush look sober.


----------



## The Banker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires *
> 
> What are you talking about?
> If you meant the bank portion of TARP, the banks paid that back at a huge profit to the Treasury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tooooo Stuuuupid! Taxpayers paid back the treasury!
> 
> Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Taxpayers paid back the treasury!*
> 
> No, it was the banks paying back the TARP loans.
> Taxpayers didn't qualify for TARP loans.
> 
> *Taxpayers bought those worthless mortgages from the Banks at full face value plus interest through HUD! *
> 
> Borrowers with FHA insured mortgages went through foreclosure. Not TARP.
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> 
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> 
> *I bought 6 of those houses from HUD for the price of 1.*
> 
> Good for you. Has nothing to do with TARP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Then HUD sold them to people like me for 15% of what they paid the banks. *
> _
> Sounds just like the government, losing 85% of insured value.
> Makes big government supporters like you look stupid.
> _
> Yes but you also have to consider the fact that the private industry lost even more than the government sector did on these mortgages.  Not that I am a fan of big government and programs, but everyone lost large amounts of cash on those mortgages.  Overall some of these things are a net positive, they just have their lumps too.
> 
> Also you have to consider that Bush greatly expanded the government and greatly increased government debt, and Trump has also increased the size of government and has produced mass amounts of debt.
> 
> Really all republican politicians support massively expanding the government (it just sounds cool to say you support small government, and GOP voters are easily manipulated).  Bush and Trump have done just that, the same way Obama did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes but you also have to consider the fact that the private industry lost even more than the government sector did on these mortgages.  *
> 
> That's on the private buyers.
> Bush and Clinton are the idiots that made sub-prime losses the responsibility of the Treasury, by forcing Fannie and Freddie to buy crap.
> 
> *Also you have to consider that Bush greatly expanded the government and greatly increased government debt*
> 
> Yup, Bush spent like a drunken sailor. Obama made Bush look sober.
Click to expand...



*Yup, Bush spent like a drunken sailor. Obama made Bush look sober.*

Yes, but the point being that both parties are equally as bad when it comes to big government and spending so don't think that big government is just a democrat problem, in some ways the GOP are worse.

Trump has run up the deficit massively to the tune of $1.2T deficit this year, yikes.  If we do have a crash which could happen in a year or 2, then that will go up dramatically to possibly $2T, then we are in BIG trouble.


----------



## KissMy

iamwhatiseem said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a Big Government Repubtard scumbag like you! Republicans ALWAYS grow government! Bush & Republicans insured all those subprime loans with unfunded mandate tax dollars! There has NEVER been a Republican president in history that didn't cause MASSIVE JOB KILLING RECESSIONS!!! However most Democrat presidents don't cause any recessions!
> 
> Bush created the Subprime Disaster. The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. Bush & the Repubtards pushed subprime loans to boost GDP so they could claim his tax cuts boosted the economy. Republicans controlled the entire government when Bush started that disaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. *
> 
> Bush did force Fannie and Freddie to make 55% of their mortgage purchases sub-prime mortgages.
> 
> Much, much worse than Clinton's 50% mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush went around Fannie & Freddie who only did 2,5% as subprime by using other shadow banks to lend government backed loans! Bush increased subprime lending from Clinton's 2.5% to 14% on only a 3% reserve ratio. Anyone can see that 3% reserves can't cover 14% faulty loans. Your man Bush fleeced US taxpayers by backing this shit!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude... why do you keep saying Bush Bush Bush?
> You act as if there was no Congress/Senate during his 8 years.
> Bush wasn't that involved. He went along with what he was told to support.
> Ever hear of Barney Frank? Never heard of him? Rubin a name that sounds familiar?
> Larry Summers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed by FAKE NEWS!
> 
> There is a MAJOR HUGE DIFFERENCE between Fannie & Freddie backing a few loans of vetted hard working people WITH DOWN PAYMENTS & JOBS who have short loan history and how REPUBLICANS & BUSH made DOWN PAYMENTS for irresponsible BUMS who couldn't even scrape together a small down payment to qualify for PMI insurance! Because they had NO JOBS. Income or Assets!, (NIJA Loans) One page LIAR LOAN application!
> 
> SB. 811 (108th): American Dream Downpayment Act 2003
> All 9 cosponsors were REPUBLICANS
> Sessions, Jefferson “Jeff” [R-AL]
> Crapo, Michael [R-ID]
> Brownback, Samuel “Sam” [R-KS]
> Burns, Conrad [R-MT]
> Hagel, Charles “Chuck” [R-NE]
> Santorum, Richard “Rick” [R-PA]
> Campbell, Ben [R-CO]
> Enzi, Michael [R-WY]
> Murkowski, Lisa [R-AK]
> 
> Passed by REPUBLICAN House & Senate, REPUBLICAN Majority Leaders Senate: Frist, William H. (R-TN) House: Tom DeLay (R-TX) unanimous consent & signed into law by REPUBLICAN President BUSH!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry guy, but you are white washing. You are wearing blinders and that is sadly an epidemic today on both sides.
> If I cared to, I could sit here and play tit for tat with you all day showing how Democrats took part. And then you could bounce back showing how Republicans did it.
> The truth is BOTH SIDES did it.
> Quite frustrating for those of us who removed the blinders and abandoned the rock throwing contest between the two sides to see people, such as yourself, who are smart... but make yourself ignorant by only paying attention to what the other side does..
> 
> View attachment 274899
Click to expand...

I was a Republican until the blinders came off after the Bush Depression. I don't belong to any party anymore & hate Democrats & Republicans! I am only stating FACTS!

There was not a subprime problem until 2003! Prior to that democrats only helped people with incomes & down payments, who maybe bought in a bad area, had no credit history or was late on a few bills at one time. Those type only had a 1% default rate that was easily covered by 10% bank reserves.

The disaster was caused by Republicans making down-payments for people who did not have enough income to live on & pay mortgage. Deregulated Shadow Banks were allowed to only keep 3% reserves because prior default rate was only 1%. Government making down-payments skyrocketed defaults to 18% & increased subprime lending ratio from 2% to 14% of all loans. That increase in people borrowing on homes drove prices up so fast bankers figured they could make money selling foreclosure if the borrower defaulted and borrowers thought their house would go up to bail them out even if they made negative equity payments. There is no way 3% reserves will ever cover an 18% default rate!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. *
> 
> Bush did force Fannie and Freddie to make 55% of their mortgage purchases sub-prime mortgages.
> 
> Much, much worse than Clinton's 50% mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush went around Fannie & Freddie who only did 2,5% as subprime by using other shadow banks to lend government backed loans! Bush increased subprime lending from Clinton's 2.5% to 14% on only a 3% reserve ratio. Anyone can see that 3% reserves can't cover 14% faulty loans. Your man Bush fleeced US taxpayers by backing this shit!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude... why do you keep saying Bush Bush Bush?
> You act as if there was no Congress/Senate during his 8 years.
> Bush wasn't that involved. He went along with what he was told to support.
> Ever hear of Barney Frank? Never heard of him? Rubin a name that sounds familiar?
> Larry Summers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed by FAKE NEWS!
> 
> There is a MAJOR HUGE DIFFERENCE between Fannie & Freddie backing a few loans of vetted hard working people WITH DOWN PAYMENTS & JOBS who have short loan history and how REPUBLICANS & BUSH made DOWN PAYMENTS for irresponsible BUMS who couldn't even scrape together a small down payment to qualify for PMI insurance! Because they had NO JOBS. Income or Assets!, (NIJA Loans) One page LIAR LOAN application!
> 
> SB. 811 (108th): American Dream Downpayment Act 2003
> All 9 cosponsors were REPUBLICANS
> Sessions, Jefferson “Jeff” [R-AL]
> Crapo, Michael [R-ID]
> Brownback, Samuel “Sam” [R-KS]
> Burns, Conrad [R-MT]
> Hagel, Charles “Chuck” [R-NE]
> Santorum, Richard “Rick” [R-PA]
> Campbell, Ben [R-CO]
> Enzi, Michael [R-WY]
> Murkowski, Lisa [R-AK]
> 
> Passed by REPUBLICAN House & Senate, REPUBLICAN Majority Leaders Senate: Frist, William H. (R-TN) House: Tom DeLay (R-TX) unanimous consent & signed into law by REPUBLICAN President BUSH!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry guy, but you are white washing. You are wearing blinders and that is sadly an epidemic today on both sides.
> If I cared to, I could sit here and play tit for tat with you all day showing how Democrats took part. And then you could bounce back showing how Republicans did it.
> The truth is BOTH SIDES did it.
> Quite frustrating for those of us who removed the blinders and abandoned the rock throwing contest between the two sides to see people, such as yourself, who are smart... but make yourself ignorant by only paying attention to what the other side does..
> 
> View attachment 274899
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a Republican until the blinders came off after the Bush Depression. I don't belong to any party anymore & hate Democrats & Republicans! I am only stating FACTS!
> 
> There was not a subprime problem until 2003! Prior to that democrats only helped people with incomes & down payments, who maybe bought in a bad area, had no credit history or was late on a few bills at one time. Those type only had a 1% default rate that was easily covered by 10% bank reserves.
> 
> The disaster was caused by Republicans making down-payments for people who did not have enough income to live on & pay mortgage. Deregulated Shadow Banks were allowed to only keep 3% reserves because prior default rate was only 1%. Government making down-payments skyrocketed defaults to 18% & increased subprime lending ratio from 2% to 14% of all loans. That increase in people borrowing on homes drove prices up so fast bankers figured they could make money selling foreclosure if the borrower defaulted and borrowers thought their house would go up to bail them out even if they made negative equity payments. There is no way 3% reserves will ever cover an 18% default rate!
Click to expand...


* Government making down-payments skyrocketed defaults to 18%*

Sounds serious!

Just how many people do you think were helped by Bush's silly  American Dream Downpayment Initiative?


----------



## Picaro

iamwhatiseem said:


> Both Sides Did It!!!



True. Frank and Maxine Waters are big players, as were Carter, Reagan, Bush I, Clinton, Bush II, and it was Obama's responsibility to prosecute the fraudsters, and he didn't. But the fact remains that the first big players to fall fell because of panic, not having lots of bad paper on their books. Thornburg Mortgage was one of the first to fall in the U.S., all of their paper was AAAAA prime mortgages on high quality housing, a default rate of around 0.02%, not a single bad loan in their entire portfolio. They got caught with their pants down when the overnight market dried up almost overnight and they found themselves trapped between the 'mark to market rule' and being over-leveraged at 50 to 1 by their CDO obligations. Anybody here think FRank and Waters sent soldiers around and forced them to over-leverage themselves at such ridiculous levels, or any of the others doing the same thing?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

KissMy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. *
> 
> Bush did force Fannie and Freddie to make 55% of their mortgage purchases sub-prime mortgages.
> 
> Much, much worse than Clinton's 50% mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush went around Fannie & Freddie who only did 2,5% as subprime by using other shadow banks to lend government backed loans! Bush increased subprime lending from Clinton's 2.5% to 14% on only a 3% reserve ratio. Anyone can see that 3% reserves can't cover 14% faulty loans. Your man Bush fleeced US taxpayers by backing this shit!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude... why do you keep saying Bush Bush Bush?
> You act as if there was no Congress/Senate during his 8 years.
> Bush wasn't that involved. He went along with what he was told to support.
> Ever hear of Barney Frank? Never heard of him? Rubin a name that sounds familiar?
> Larry Summers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed by FAKE NEWS!
> 
> There is a MAJOR HUGE DIFFERENCE between Fannie & Freddie backing a few loans of vetted hard working people WITH DOWN PAYMENTS & JOBS who have short loan history and how REPUBLICANS & BUSH made DOWN PAYMENTS for irresponsible BUMS who couldn't even scrape together a small down payment to qualify for PMI insurance! Because they had NO JOBS. Income or Assets!, (NIJA Loans) One page LIAR LOAN application!
> 
> SB. 811 (108th): American Dream Downpayment Act 2003
> All 9 cosponsors were REPUBLICANS
> Sessions, Jefferson “Jeff” [R-AL]
> Crapo, Michael [R-ID]
> Brownback, Samuel “Sam” [R-KS]
> Burns, Conrad [R-MT]
> Hagel, Charles “Chuck” [R-NE]
> Santorum, Richard “Rick” [R-PA]
> Campbell, Ben [R-CO]
> Enzi, Michael [R-WY]
> Murkowski, Lisa [R-AK]
> 
> Passed by REPUBLICAN House & Senate, REPUBLICAN Majority Leaders Senate: Frist, William H. (R-TN) House: Tom DeLay (R-TX) unanimous consent & signed into law by REPUBLICAN President BUSH!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry guy, but you are white washing. You are wearing blinders and that is sadly an epidemic today on both sides.
> If I cared to, I could sit here and play tit for tat with you all day showing how Democrats took part. And then you could bounce back showing how Republicans did it.
> The truth is BOTH SIDES did it.
> Quite frustrating for those of us who removed the blinders and abandoned the rock throwing contest between the two sides to see people, such as yourself, who are smart... but make yourself ignorant by only paying attention to what the other side does..
> 
> View attachment 274899
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a Republican until the blinders came off after the Bush Depression. I don't belong to any party anymore & hate Democrats & Republicans! I am only stating FACTS!
> 
> There was not a subprime problem until 2003! Prior to that democrats only helped people with incomes & down payments, who maybe bought in a bad area, had no credit history or was late on a few bills at one time. Those type only had a 1% default rate that was easily covered by 10% bank reserves.
> 
> The disaster was caused by Republicans making down-payments for people who did not have enough income to live on & pay mortgage. Deregulated Shadow Banks were allowed to only keep 3% reserves because prior default rate was only 1%. Government making down-payments skyrocketed defaults to 18% & increased subprime lending ratio from 2% to 14% of all loans. That increase in people borrowing on homes drove prices up so fast bankers figured they could make money selling foreclosure if the borrower defaulted and borrowers thought their house would go up to bail them out even if they made negative equity payments. There is no way 3% reserves will ever cover an 18% default rate!
Click to expand...



There was a sub prime problem the day the Clinton admin and Congress started passing "Homes for Everyone". It just took till 2003 before it could no longer be hidden.


----------



## The Banker

KissMy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The spike in Sub-Prime lending only happened after Bush Signed American Dream Down-payment Act In 2003. *
> 
> Bush did force Fannie and Freddie to make 55% of their mortgage purchases sub-prime mortgages.
> 
> Much, much worse than Clinton's 50% mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush went around Fannie & Freddie who only did 2,5% as subprime by using other shadow banks to lend government backed loans! Bush increased subprime lending from Clinton's 2.5% to 14% on only a 3% reserve ratio. Anyone can see that 3% reserves can't cover 14% faulty loans. Your man Bush fleeced US taxpayers by backing this shit!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude... why do you keep saying Bush Bush Bush?
> You act as if there was no Congress/Senate during his 8 years.
> Bush wasn't that involved. He went along with what he was told to support.
> Ever hear of Barney Frank? Never heard of him? Rubin a name that sounds familiar?
> Larry Summers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed by FAKE NEWS!
> 
> There is a MAJOR HUGE DIFFERENCE between Fannie & Freddie backing a few loans of vetted hard working people WITH DOWN PAYMENTS & JOBS who have short loan history and how REPUBLICANS & BUSH made DOWN PAYMENTS for irresponsible BUMS who couldn't even scrape together a small down payment to qualify for PMI insurance! Because they had NO JOBS. Income or Assets!, (NIJA Loans) One page LIAR LOAN application!
> 
> SB. 811 (108th): American Dream Downpayment Act 2003
> All 9 cosponsors were REPUBLICANS
> Sessions, Jefferson “Jeff” [R-AL]
> Crapo, Michael [R-ID]
> Brownback, Samuel “Sam” [R-KS]
> Burns, Conrad [R-MT]
> Hagel, Charles “Chuck” [R-NE]
> Santorum, Richard “Rick” [R-PA]
> Campbell, Ben [R-CO]
> Enzi, Michael [R-WY]
> Murkowski, Lisa [R-AK]
> 
> Passed by REPUBLICAN House & Senate, REPUBLICAN Majority Leaders Senate: Frist, William H. (R-TN) House: Tom DeLay (R-TX) unanimous consent & signed into law by REPUBLICAN President BUSH!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry guy, but you are white washing. You are wearing blinders and that is sadly an epidemic today on both sides.
> If I cared to, I could sit here and play tit for tat with you all day showing how Democrats took part. And then you could bounce back showing how Republicans did it.
> The truth is BOTH SIDES did it.
> Quite frustrating for those of us who removed the blinders and abandoned the rock throwing contest between the two sides to see people, such as yourself, who are smart... but make yourself ignorant by only paying attention to what the other side does..
> 
> View attachment 274899
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a Republican until the blinders came off after the Bush Depression. I don't belong to any party anymore & hate Democrats & Republicans! I am only stating FACTS!
> 
> There was not a subprime problem until 2003! Prior to that democrats only helped people with incomes & down payments, who maybe bought in a bad area, had no credit history or was late on a few bills at one time. Those type only had a 1% default rate that was easily covered by 10% bank reserves.
> 
> The disaster was caused by Republicans making down-payments for people who did not have enough income to live on & pay mortgage. Deregulated Shadow Banks were allowed to only keep 3% reserves because prior default rate was only 1%. Government making down-payments skyrocketed defaults to 18% & increased subprime lending ratio from 2% to 14% of all loans. That increase in people borrowing on homes drove prices up so fast bankers figured they could make money selling foreclosure if the borrower defaulted and borrowers thought their house would go up to bail them out even if they made negative equity payments. There is no way 3% reserves will ever cover an 18% default rate!
Click to expand...

I'm with you, I don't like both parties.  Some of these dem candidates are just scary.  BUT at the end of the day Bush was the worst president we ever had and he has really caused the bulk of all our problems:  he inherited a Government budget surplus and caused a total financial meltdown, the mess in the Mid East, and he gave NKorea nukes by canceling to working deal.

Now we have a wacko in the WH that has mortgaged the entire future of our country with his permanant $1.2T deficits.  I think the recession is still a few years away, but when that hits were fucked, we will have $2+ T deficits and we won't be able to properly stimulate our economy.  We're going to be just like Europe with negative interest rates.


----------



## KissMy

iamwhatiseem said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush went around Fannie & Freddie who only did 2,5% as subprime by using other shadow banks to lend government backed loans! Bush increased subprime lending from Clinton's 2.5% to 14% on only a 3% reserve ratio. Anyone can see that 3% reserves can't cover 14% faulty loans. Your man Bush fleeced US taxpayers by backing this shit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... why do you keep saying Bush Bush Bush?
> You act as if there was no Congress/Senate during his 8 years.
> Bush wasn't that involved. He went along with what he was told to support.
> Ever hear of Barney Frank? Never heard of him? Rubin a name that sounds familiar?
> Larry Summers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed by FAKE NEWS!
> 
> There is a MAJOR HUGE DIFFERENCE between Fannie & Freddie backing a few loans of vetted hard working people WITH DOWN PAYMENTS & JOBS who have short loan history and how REPUBLICANS & BUSH made DOWN PAYMENTS for irresponsible BUMS who couldn't even scrape together a small down payment to qualify for PMI insurance! Because they had NO JOBS. Income or Assets!, (NIJA Loans) One page LIAR LOAN application!
> 
> SB. 811 (108th): American Dream Downpayment Act 2003
> All 9 cosponsors were REPUBLICANS
> Sessions, Jefferson “Jeff” [R-AL]
> Crapo, Michael [R-ID]
> Brownback, Samuel “Sam” [R-KS]
> Burns, Conrad [R-MT]
> Hagel, Charles “Chuck” [R-NE]
> Santorum, Richard “Rick” [R-PA]
> Campbell, Ben [R-CO]
> Enzi, Michael [R-WY]
> Murkowski, Lisa [R-AK]
> 
> Passed by REPUBLICAN House & Senate, REPUBLICAN Majority Leaders Senate: Frist, William H. (R-TN) House: Tom DeLay (R-TX) unanimous consent & signed into law by REPUBLICAN President BUSH!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry guy, but you are white washing. You are wearing blinders and that is sadly an epidemic today on both sides.
> If I cared to, I could sit here and play tit for tat with you all day showing how Democrats took part. And then you could bounce back showing how Republicans did it.
> The truth is BOTH SIDES did it.
> Quite frustrating for those of us who removed the blinders and abandoned the rock throwing contest between the two sides to see people, such as yourself, who are smart... but make yourself ignorant by only paying attention to what the other side does..
> 
> View attachment 274899
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a Republican until the blinders came off after the Bush Depression. I don't belong to any party anymore & hate Democrats & Republicans! I am only stating FACTS!
> 
> There was not a subprime problem until 2003! Prior to that democrats only helped people with incomes & down payments, who maybe bought in a bad area, had no credit history or was late on a few bills at one time. Those type only had a 1% default rate that was easily covered by 10% bank reserves.
> 
> The disaster was caused by Republicans making down-payments for people who did not have enough income to live on & pay mortgage. Deregulated Shadow Banks were allowed to only keep 3% reserves because prior default rate was only 1%. Government making down-payments skyrocketed defaults to 18% & increased subprime lending ratio from 2% to 14% of all loans. That increase in people borrowing on homes drove prices up so fast bankers figured they could make money selling foreclosure if the borrower defaulted and borrowers thought their house would go up to bail them out even if they made negative equity payments. There is no way 3% reserves will ever cover an 18% default rate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was a sub prime problem the day the Clinton admin and Congress started passing "Homes for Everyone". It just took till 2003 before it could no longer be hidden.
Click to expand...

More lies & denial from you covering for your party!

There was nothing to hide until 2003! Only 2% of loans were made to barely subprime borrowers until then & less than 1% of them defaulted. Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home. Bush exploded subprime lending by 700% to even higher risk idiots!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... why do you keep saying Bush Bush Bush?
> You act as if there was no Congress/Senate during his 8 years.
> Bush wasn't that involved. He went along with what he was told to support.
> Ever hear of Barney Frank? Never heard of him? Rubin a name that sounds familiar?
> Larry Summers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed by FAKE NEWS!
> 
> There is a MAJOR HUGE DIFFERENCE between Fannie & Freddie backing a few loans of vetted hard working people WITH DOWN PAYMENTS & JOBS who have short loan history and how REPUBLICANS & BUSH made DOWN PAYMENTS for irresponsible BUMS who couldn't even scrape together a small down payment to qualify for PMI insurance! Because they had NO JOBS. Income or Assets!, (NIJA Loans) One page LIAR LOAN application!
> 
> SB. 811 (108th): American Dream Downpayment Act 2003
> All 9 cosponsors were REPUBLICANS
> Sessions, Jefferson “Jeff” [R-AL]
> Crapo, Michael [R-ID]
> Brownback, Samuel “Sam” [R-KS]
> Burns, Conrad [R-MT]
> Hagel, Charles “Chuck” [R-NE]
> Santorum, Richard “Rick” [R-PA]
> Campbell, Ben [R-CO]
> Enzi, Michael [R-WY]
> Murkowski, Lisa [R-AK]
> 
> Passed by REPUBLICAN House & Senate, REPUBLICAN Majority Leaders Senate: Frist, William H. (R-TN) House: Tom DeLay (R-TX) unanimous consent & signed into law by REPUBLICAN President BUSH!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry guy, but you are white washing. You are wearing blinders and that is sadly an epidemic today on both sides.
> If I cared to, I could sit here and play tit for tat with you all day showing how Democrats took part. And then you could bounce back showing how Republicans did it.
> The truth is BOTH SIDES did it.
> Quite frustrating for those of us who removed the blinders and abandoned the rock throwing contest between the two sides to see people, such as yourself, who are smart... but make yourself ignorant by only paying attention to what the other side does..
> 
> View attachment 274899
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a Republican until the blinders came off after the Bush Depression. I don't belong to any party anymore & hate Democrats & Republicans! I am only stating FACTS!
> 
> There was not a subprime problem until 2003! Prior to that democrats only helped people with incomes & down payments, who maybe bought in a bad area, had no credit history or was late on a few bills at one time. Those type only had a 1% default rate that was easily covered by 10% bank reserves.
> 
> The disaster was caused by Republicans making down-payments for people who did not have enough income to live on & pay mortgage. Deregulated Shadow Banks were allowed to only keep 3% reserves because prior default rate was only 1%. Government making down-payments skyrocketed defaults to 18% & increased subprime lending ratio from 2% to 14% of all loans. That increase in people borrowing on homes drove prices up so fast bankers figured they could make money selling foreclosure if the borrower defaulted and borrowers thought their house would go up to bail them out even if they made negative equity payments. There is no way 3% reserves will ever cover an 18% default rate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was a sub prime problem the day the Clinton admin and Congress started passing "Homes for Everyone". It just took till 2003 before it could no longer be hidden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies & denial from you covering for your party!
> 
> There was nothing to hide until 2003! Only 2% of loans were made to barely subprime borrowers until then & less than 1% of them defaulted. Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home.
Click to expand...


*Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home. *

Tens of thousands? That's hardly the difference between 2% subprime and 14% subprime.

Your theory needs a little work.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

KissMy said:


> More lies & denial from you covering for your party!



Nope.
The entire legislative branch is hopelessly corrupt and inept.
I don't care what party they are. They are all bought and paid globalist/corporatist.
ALL OF THEM.


----------



## KissMy

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed by FAKE NEWS!
> 
> There is a MAJOR HUGE DIFFERENCE between Fannie & Freddie backing a few loans of vetted hard working people WITH DOWN PAYMENTS & JOBS who have short loan history and how REPUBLICANS & BUSH made DOWN PAYMENTS for irresponsible BUMS who couldn't even scrape together a small down payment to qualify for PMI insurance! Because they had NO JOBS. Income or Assets!, (NIJA Loans) One page LIAR LOAN application!
> 
> SB. 811 (108th): American Dream Downpayment Act 2003
> All 9 cosponsors were REPUBLICANS
> Sessions, Jefferson “Jeff” [R-AL]
> Crapo, Michael [R-ID]
> Brownback, Samuel “Sam” [R-KS]
> Burns, Conrad [R-MT]
> Hagel, Charles “Chuck” [R-NE]
> Santorum, Richard “Rick” [R-PA]
> Campbell, Ben [R-CO]
> Enzi, Michael [R-WY]
> Murkowski, Lisa [R-AK]
> 
> Passed by REPUBLICAN House & Senate, REPUBLICAN Majority Leaders Senate: Frist, William H. (R-TN) House: Tom DeLay (R-TX) unanimous consent & signed into law by REPUBLICAN President BUSH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry guy, but you are white washing. You are wearing blinders and that is sadly an epidemic today on both sides.
> If I cared to, I could sit here and play tit for tat with you all day showing how Democrats took part. And then you could bounce back showing how Republicans did it.
> The truth is BOTH SIDES did it.
> Quite frustrating for those of us who removed the blinders and abandoned the rock throwing contest between the two sides to see people, such as yourself, who are smart... but make yourself ignorant by only paying attention to what the other side does..
> 
> View attachment 274899
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a Republican until the blinders came off after the Bush Depression. I don't belong to any party anymore & hate Democrats & Republicans! I am only stating FACTS!
> 
> There was not a subprime problem until 2003! Prior to that democrats only helped people with incomes & down payments, who maybe bought in a bad area, had no credit history or was late on a few bills at one time. Those type only had a 1% default rate that was easily covered by 10% bank reserves.
> 
> The disaster was caused by Republicans making down-payments for people who did not have enough income to live on & pay mortgage. Deregulated Shadow Banks were allowed to only keep 3% reserves because prior default rate was only 1%. Government making down-payments skyrocketed defaults to 18% & increased subprime lending ratio from 2% to 14% of all loans. That increase in people borrowing on homes drove prices up so fast bankers figured they could make money selling foreclosure if the borrower defaulted and borrowers thought their house would go up to bail them out even if they made negative equity payments. There is no way 3% reserves will ever cover an 18% default rate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was a sub prime problem the day the Clinton admin and Congress started passing "Homes for Everyone". It just took till 2003 before it could no longer be hidden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies & denial from you covering for your party!
> 
> There was nothing to hide until 2003! Only 2% of loans were made to barely subprime borrowers until then & less than 1% of them defaulted. Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home. *
> 
> Tens of thousands? That's hardly the difference between 2% subprime and 14% subprime.
> 
> Your theory needs a little work.
Click to expand...

Bush's government down payments created a sudden 22,000+ annual increase in housing demand & price that got everyone drinking the Kool-Aid. Bankers & investors now saw the house as a value increasing asset backing the loan instead of focusing on the debt quality of the borrower, so they jumped into subprime lending. Bush's 2003 skyrocketing 700% increase in subprime lending it the proof! Again unsustainable Republican government market manipulation created an enormous feeding frenzy home loan bubble!


----------



## danielpalos

iamwhatiseem said:


> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?


We should solve simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry guy, but you are white washing. You are wearing blinders and that is sadly an epidemic today on both sides.
> If I cared to, I could sit here and play tit for tat with you all day showing how Democrats took part. And then you could bounce back showing how Republicans did it.
> The truth is BOTH SIDES did it.
> Quite frustrating for those of us who removed the blinders and abandoned the rock throwing contest between the two sides to see people, such as yourself, who are smart... but make yourself ignorant by only paying attention to what the other side does..
> 
> View attachment 274899
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Republican until the blinders came off after the Bush Depression. I don't belong to any party anymore & hate Democrats & Republicans! I am only stating FACTS!
> 
> There was not a subprime problem until 2003! Prior to that democrats only helped people with incomes & down payments, who maybe bought in a bad area, had no credit history or was late on a few bills at one time. Those type only had a 1% default rate that was easily covered by 10% bank reserves.
> 
> The disaster was caused by Republicans making down-payments for people who did not have enough income to live on & pay mortgage. Deregulated Shadow Banks were allowed to only keep 3% reserves because prior default rate was only 1%. Government making down-payments skyrocketed defaults to 18% & increased subprime lending ratio from 2% to 14% of all loans. That increase in people borrowing on homes drove prices up so fast bankers figured they could make money selling foreclosure if the borrower defaulted and borrowers thought their house would go up to bail them out even if they made negative equity payments. There is no way 3% reserves will ever cover an 18% default rate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was a sub prime problem the day the Clinton admin and Congress started passing "Homes for Everyone". It just took till 2003 before it could no longer be hidden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies & denial from you covering for your party!
> 
> There was nothing to hide until 2003! Only 2% of loans were made to barely subprime borrowers until then & less than 1% of them defaulted. Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home. *
> 
> Tens of thousands? That's hardly the difference between 2% subprime and 14% subprime.
> 
> Your theory needs a little work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush's government down payments created a sudden 22,000+ annual increase in housing demand & price that got everyone drinking the Kool-Aid. Bankers & investors now saw the house as a value increasing asset backing the loan instead of focusing on the debt quality of the borrower, so they jumped into subprime lending. Bush's 2003 skyrocketing 700% increase in subprime lending it the proof! Again unsustainable Republican government market manipulation created an enormous feeding frenzy home loan bubble!
Click to expand...


*Bush's government down payments created a sudden 22,000+ annual increase in housing demand *

22,000 out of how many?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Republican until the blinders came off after the Bush Depression. I don't belong to any party anymore & hate Democrats & Republicans! I am only stating FACTS!
> 
> There was not a subprime problem until 2003! Prior to that democrats only helped people with incomes & down payments, who maybe bought in a bad area, had no credit history or was late on a few bills at one time. Those type only had a 1% default rate that was easily covered by 10% bank reserves.
> 
> The disaster was caused by Republicans making down-payments for people who did not have enough income to live on & pay mortgage. Deregulated Shadow Banks were allowed to only keep 3% reserves because prior default rate was only 1%. Government making down-payments skyrocketed defaults to 18% & increased subprime lending ratio from 2% to 14% of all loans. That increase in people borrowing on homes drove prices up so fast bankers figured they could make money selling foreclosure if the borrower defaulted and borrowers thought their house would go up to bail them out even if they made negative equity payments. There is no way 3% reserves will ever cover an 18% default rate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a sub prime problem the day the Clinton admin and Congress started passing "Homes for Everyone". It just took till 2003 before it could no longer be hidden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies & denial from you covering for your party!
> 
> There was nothing to hide until 2003! Only 2% of loans were made to barely subprime borrowers until then & less than 1% of them defaulted. Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home. *
> 
> Tens of thousands? That's hardly the difference between 2% subprime and 14% subprime.
> 
> Your theory needs a little work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush's government down payments created a sudden 22,000+ annual increase in housing demand & price that got everyone drinking the Kool-Aid. Bankers & investors now saw the house as a value increasing asset backing the loan instead of focusing on the debt quality of the borrower, so they jumped into subprime lending. Bush's 2003 skyrocketing 700% increase in subprime lending it the proof! Again unsustainable Republican government market manipulation created an enormous feeding frenzy home loan bubble!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bush's government down payments created a sudden 22,000+ annual increase in housing demand *
> 
> 22,000 out of how many?
Click to expand...


There are more empty houses today that ever before.
It is estimated there are 30% more vacant homes in America now then before 2008


----------



## Paulie

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Pavel Svinchnik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an interesting take on the yield curve inversion:
> 
> The Perversion Of The Yield Curve Inversion
> 
> The point it makes is that the portion of U.S. bonds owned by central banks has grown to about 48%, so it is no longer a true indicator of market sentiment but is distorted by political needs of the central banks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274636
> 
> I don't agree with their math.
> Foreign banks (officially) hold $4.1 trillion.
> The Fed holds about $2.1 trillion.
> Debt held by the public is about $16.5 trillion.
> 
> Less than 38% owned by central banks.
Click to expand...

Still plenty large enough to affect the bond yields. And totally something I wouldn’t put past the establishment to do to try and make trump look bad enough to lose the election.


----------



## Paulie

iamwhatiseem said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More lies & denial from you covering for your party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> The entire legislative branch is hopelessly corrupt and inept.
> I don't care what party they are. They are all bought and paid globalist/corporatist.
> ALL OF THEM.
Click to expand...

I estimate there’s about 5 total that aren’t.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I'm still calling a 50% correction. I sincerely hope everyone is ready for it.


----------



## KissMy

Natural Citizen said:


> I'm still calling a 50% correction. I sincerely hope everyone is ready for it.


Trump is not allowing the market to correct until after the election. He is injecting printed QE cash, slashing rates & pushing another tax cut to increase unsustainable market stimulation.


----------



## Paulie

KissMy said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still calling a 50% correction. I sincerely hope everyone is ready for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not allowing the market to correct until after the election. He is injecting printed QE cash, slashing rates & pushing another tax cut to increase unsustainable market stimulation.
Click to expand...

Trumps injecting cash?  Trump?  Not an independent central bank that transcends the person in the Oval Office at any given time, but instead you’re saying TRUMP injected cash. Gotcha.


----------



## danielpalos

By solving for simple poverty, we can engender the positive multiplier necessary by simply raising the rock bottom cost of an unemployment compensation wage rate.


----------



## KissMy

Paulie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still calling a 50% correction. I sincerely hope everyone is ready for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not allowing the market to correct until after the election. He is injecting printed QE cash, slashing rates & pushing another tax cut to increase unsustainable market stimulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps injecting cash?  Trump?  Not an independent central bank that transcends the person in the Oval Office at any given time, but instead you’re saying TRUMP injected cash. Gotcha.
Click to expand...

A Fed President & Treasury Sec Hand Picked by Trump & Bullied by Trump is NOT Independent!!!

Trump has HIS "Plunge Protection Team" blowing our future to make him look good.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still calling a 50% correction. I sincerely hope everyone is ready for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not allowing the market to correct until after the election. He is injecting printed QE cash, slashing rates & pushing another tax cut to increase unsustainable market stimulation.
Click to expand...


* He is injecting printed QE cash*

I'll add QE to the list of things you don't understand.


----------



## Paulie

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still calling a 50% correction. I sincerely hope everyone is ready for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not allowing the market to correct until after the election. He is injecting printed QE cash, slashing rates & pushing another tax cut to increase unsustainable market stimulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * He is injecting printed QE cash*
> 
> I'll add QE to the list of things you don't understand.
Click to expand...

It’s a shame, this guy used to be a pretty good read on economics here years ago. He may have always had a more liberal POV on things but he was never this partisan about it. And he would’ve NEVER said something like “<random president> injected cash”


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

iamwhatiseem said:


> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?


*We are all hoping that Nancy Pelosi doesn't cause another Great Recession*


----------



## KissMy

Fed window is open for 6 more weeks! They are buying $85+ billion repos a day because the economy is on QE life support!!!

Former Head Of Plunge Protection Team Says Fed Has To Buy More Debt


----------



## ChemEngineer

KissMy said:


> Buy Gold!!!
> Trump: 'I'm the king of debt' I will bankrupt the country.



You're a real genius.  Stock market at an all time high, record low unemployment, and Democrats are on total insane meltdown.

The idiot at the New York Times said the market would swoon if Trump were elected president. 
Pure wishful idiotic thinking.

Hateful Hillary Website


----------



## Manonthestreet

iamwhatiseem said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a sub prime problem the day the Clinton admin and Congress started passing "Homes for Everyone". It just took till 2003 before it could no longer be hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> More lies & denial from you covering for your party!
> 
> There was nothing to hide until 2003! Only 2% of loans were made to barely subprime borrowers until then & less than 1% of them defaulted. Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home. *
> 
> Tens of thousands? That's hardly the difference between 2% subprime and 14% subprime.
> 
> Your theory needs a little work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush's government down payments created a sudden 22,000+ annual increase in housing demand & price that got everyone drinking the Kool-Aid. Bankers & investors now saw the house as a value increasing asset backing the loan instead of focusing on the debt quality of the borrower, so they jumped into subprime lending. Bush's 2003 skyrocketing 700% increase in subprime lending it the proof! Again unsustainable Republican government market manipulation created an enormous feeding frenzy home loan bubble!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bush's government down payments created a sudden 22,000+ annual increase in housing demand *
> 
> 22,000 out of how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more empty houses today that ever before.
> It is estimated there are 30% more vacant homes in America now then before 2008
Click to expand...

And Condos and apts are going up all over.....makes ya go ...hhhmmmmmm


----------



## ChemEngineer

Manonthestreet said:


> And Condos and apts are going up all over.....makes ya go ...hhhmmmmmm



Not so much.  There are hundreds of abandoned houses in Detroit that nobody wants.
Idiot politicians don't want to demolish them because they're on the tax rolls, even if nobody is paying taxes on them. But hey, vote Democrat!

"Poor people have been voting Democrat for fifty years and they're still poor." - Sir Charles Barkley


----------



## P F Tinmore

Manonthestreet said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More lies & denial from you covering for your party!
> 
> There was nothing to hide until 2003! Only 2% of loans were made to barely subprime borrowers until then & less than 1% of them defaulted. Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home. *
> 
> Tens of thousands? That's hardly the difference between 2% subprime and 14% subprime.
> 
> Your theory needs a little work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush's government down payments created a sudden 22,000+ annual increase in housing demand & price that got everyone drinking the Kool-Aid. Bankers & investors now saw the house as a value increasing asset backing the loan instead of focusing on the debt quality of the borrower, so they jumped into subprime lending. Bush's 2003 skyrocketing 700% increase in subprime lending it the proof! Again unsustainable Republican government market manipulation created an enormous feeding frenzy home loan bubble!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bush's government down payments created a sudden 22,000+ annual increase in housing demand *
> 
> 22,000 out of how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more empty houses today that ever before.
> It is estimated there are 30% more vacant homes in America now then before 2008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Condos and apts are going up all over.....makes ya go ...hhhmmmmmm
Click to expand...

I have heard that there are more *empty* luxury apartments in NYC than there are homeless people.

Who is driving this bus?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Then along came Bush & the Repubtards who changed the scheme handing out down payments for mortgages to 10's of thousands of irresponsible idiots who couldn't afford the home. *
> 
> Tens of thousands? That's hardly the difference between 2% subprime and 14% subprime.
> 
> Your theory needs a little work.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush's government down payments created a sudden 22,000+ annual increase in housing demand & price that got everyone drinking the Kool-Aid. Bankers & investors now saw the house as a value increasing asset backing the loan instead of focusing on the debt quality of the borrower, so they jumped into subprime lending. Bush's 2003 skyrocketing 700% increase in subprime lending it the proof! Again unsustainable Republican government market manipulation created an enormous feeding frenzy home loan bubble!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bush's government down payments created a sudden 22,000+ annual increase in housing demand *
> 
> 22,000 out of how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more empty houses today that ever before.
> It is estimated there are 30% more vacant homes in America now then before 2008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Condos and apts are going up all over.....makes ya go ...hhhmmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard that there are more *empty* luxury apartments in NYC than there are homeless people.
> 
> Who is driving this bus?
Click to expand...


*The basics of warehousing*

_David Kalbfeld, vice president and account manager with Halstead Management Company, says that the phenomenon of landlords sitting on vacant apartments—a practice known as "warehousing"—typically occurs when they find it would be more lucrative to convert their rental building to condos or co-ops. "They don't want to keep the apartments empty, but at the end of the day, they'd rather sell than rent," he explains. _

_In other cases, landlords may earn so much income from a retail tenant that they don't actually need to rent other units—and deal with the costs of maintaining them. Back in 2011, for instance, the New York Times wrote that even in the midst of rapid gentrification in Harlem, some landlords there were leaving residences in their mixed-use buildings empty, as they were collecting sufficient rent from ground-floor commercial tenants; a local architect told the Times these landlords didn't want the "hassle" of renting to residential tenants._

_Last fall, DNAInfo reported one an example of warehousing that generated controversy uptown. The owners of 78 Thayer Street, an Inwood building of 62 prewar rentals, were accused of letting almost half the units remain vacant because they wanted to convert the property into a co-op. _

_The building is rent-stabilized, according to the Rent Guidelines Board's list of such properties, which means the owners could stand to earn far more from selling the units as co-ops than from renting them below the market rate, even if that entailed letting the apartments languish for a while first._

Why do some NYC landlords leave apartments empty?


----------



## Manonthestreet

ChemEngineer said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Condos and apts are going up all over.....makes ya go ...hhhmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much.  There are hundreds of abandoned houses in Detroit that nobody wants.
> Idiot politicians don't want to demolish them because they're on the tax rolls, even if nobody is paying taxes on them. But hey, vote Democrat!
> 
> "Poor people have been voting Democrat for fifty years and they're still poor." - Sir Charles Barkley
Click to expand...

Here they are..….everywhere...around my house, around my job....around my zone of operation.....all upsale


----------



## Zorro!

iamwhatiseem said:


> Recession indicator with perfect track record flashing red
> 
> What will be the fix this time?
> Bush/Obama admin spent over a $trillion bailing out the central banks, investment groups and $billionaires that resulted in the widest earnings gap in American history and rocketed stock prices beyond absurd.
> 
> That was never going to fix the problem of an entire economic industry dependent on ever rising stock values despite reality.
> 
> Will the FEDS and Trump do the same as Obama/Bush bail out the super corporations/investment banks to maintain the gross over valuation?


So, how's that "perfect" recession indicator doing?

Don't need a couple negative quarters to have even a mild recession?  So far we ZERO negative quarters under Trump, not even ONE in row!

*Trump saved the world*







Paul Krugman -- Nobel Prize-winning economist, retired Princeton professor, New York Times columnist, and village idiot -- was not alone in predicting a worldwide recession upon the election of Donald John Trump as president.

3 days after we made Donald John Trump president, Business Insider reported, "One of Trump's major economic policies could lead to a 'global recession.'"

That one policy was the keystone to his economic plan: engaging the trade wars.

Business Insider said, 

"If Trump were to pursue these policies, Willem Buiter, chief economist at Citi, wrote in a note to clients that it might spark a global trade war, 'which could easily trigger a global recession.'"​
The story said researchers at Deutsche Bank warned, "The biggest threat to growth is a possible protectionist turn, which could depress global trade and even trigger trade wars."

And Buiter said, "We stress the potential multipliers of changes in the US position on international trade: the US has been the champion of free trade and open borders for decades. A retreat from globalization by the U.S. would likely lead to reciprocal actions from other countries, and reinforce the latest shift towards de-globalization and could be another nail in the coffin of the liberal global economic world order that has supported prosperity since 1948."

This hysterical argument against President Trump's America First policies continued throughout this year. CNBC reported on May 20, 2019, "More tit-for-tat tariffs in the U.S.-China trade war could set the global economy up for a recession, according to Morgan Stanley.

"'If talks stall, no deal is agreed upon and the U.S. imposes 25% tariffs on the remaining $300 billion of imports from China, we see the global economy heading towards recession,' Chetan Ahya, Morgan Stanley’s chief economist and global head of economics, said in a note Monday."​
On August 12, 2019, NBC reported, "President Donald Trump's trade war with China is increasing the odds that America will be thrown into a recession, according to investment bank Goldman Sachs."

But once again, the experts were wrong.

President Trump did not kill the world economy. In fact, the opposite happened.

CNBC reported, "Global stock markets have been on a torrid run in 2019, adding more than $17 trillion in total value, according to Deutsche Bank calculations.

"The value of global equities began the year just under $70 trillion but has now surpassed $85 trillion, according to a chart from Deutsche Bank’s Torsten Slok."​
That is a 25% increase, which means 2019 was a pretty good year for investors and the global economy.

The story said, "The large climb for world markets has been largely dominated by the U.S. markets, however. The rally in the U.S. has been broad, with the S&P 500, Dow Jones Industrial Average and Russell 2000 all rising more than 20% this year."

Enjoy because the good times will not last forever. They never do.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Natural Citizen said:


> I'm still calling a 50% correction. I sincerely hope everyone is ready for it.



Just talking to myself here. Again. 

So, uh....did everyone prepare?


----------



## Zorro!

Natural Citizen said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still calling a 50% correction. I sincerely hope everyone is ready for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just talking to myself here. Again.
> 
> So, uh....did everyone prepare?
Click to expand...

Uhhh....  My clever diversification plans looked better before they all went over the same cliff.  But, yes I do have a portion in much safer places with the idea that if we saw another floor like the last couple crashes we've had since the turn of the century, that this time I'd have some chips to shove in at the bottom.  

But, bonds getting hammered at the same time as stocks has been an unwelcome surprise, again!

How about you?


----------



## KissMy

With Trump's stupid zero interest and negative interest rate plan, it will pay to borrow money to buy property to sit on as prices rise. Same way his corporate tax cut gave money to business to buy back stock to drive up their prices. Little of the money goes to building new manufacturing here in the USA. Prices will rise regardless of demand.


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik

Natural Citizen said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still calling a 50% correction. I sincerely hope everyone is ready for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just talking to myself here. Again.
> 
> So, uh....did everyone prepare?
Click to expand...


I had about 20% of my self-managed equity investment funds in cash a few weeks ago. I was doing OK buying on the big dips and selling the next day on the rebound, occasionally buying small portions of stocks that I'd been watching for a while as loner term investments, but I'm pretty much out of dry powder in the investment funds as of 3/22/2020. The futures are predicting another big dip tomorrow, Monday, 3/23. I do have funds in short-term treasuries that I could pull out to buy stock but I'll just watch the market for a while to see what happens before I make any drastic moves.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Pavel Svinchnik said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still calling a 50% correction. I sincerely hope everyone is ready for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just talking to myself here. Again.
> 
> So, uh....did everyone prepare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had about 20% of my self-managed equity investment funds in cash a few weeks ago. I was doing OK buying on the big dips and selling the next day on the rebound, occasionally buying small portions of stocks that I'd been watching for a while as loner term investments, but I'm pretty much out of dry powder in the investment funds as of 3/22/2020. The futures are predicting another big dip tomorrow, Monday, 3/23. I do have funds in short-term treasuries that I could pull out to buy stock but I'll just watch the market for a while to see what happens before I make any drastic moves.
Click to expand...


*The futures are predicting another big dip tomorrow, Monday, 3/23.*

Which futures?


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Pavel Svinchnik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still calling a 50% correction. I sincerely hope everyone is ready for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just talking to myself here. Again.
> 
> So, uh....did everyone prepare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had about 20% of my self-managed equity investment funds in cash a few weeks ago. I was doing OK buying on the big dips and selling the next day on the rebound, occasionally buying small portions of stocks that I'd been watching for a while as loner term investments, but I'm pretty much out of dry powder in the investment funds as of 3/22/2020. The futures are predicting another big dip tomorrow, Monday, 3/23. I do have funds in short-term treasuries that I could pull out to buy stock but I'll just watch the market for a while to see what happens before I make any drastic moves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The futures are predicting another big dip tomorrow, Monday, 3/23.*
> 
> Which futures?
Click to expand...


The DJIA, S&P, and NASDAQ  futures showing on Bloomberg are all down about 4% but those numbers are from the Friday close. We'll have to see what happens when the futures market opens again at 6:00 Sunday afternoon.


----------



## KissMy

$6 Trillions of stimulus to shore up Trump's failed economy! $4 Trillion from Fed & $2 Trillion from congress. That is theft worse than communism!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> $6 Trillions of stimulus to shore up Trump's failed economy! $4 Trillion from Fed & $2 Trillion from congress. That is theft worse than communism!!!




Is the Fed stealing from you? LOL!


----------

